# Opinions on automatic nail trimmer?



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I found this interesting little thing. It's for sugargliders, but of course, glider stuff is very easily used for rats. 

It sounds like a great idea. I don't handle my rats very much because I'm highly allergic to their little claws on my skin (I break out in hives every time their talons touch me. But do'nt worry,I still let them out on my bed lots, and pet them and skritch them all the time. And I let them on my shoulder when I'm wearing a hoodie). 

So I haven't been able to pick them up without them freaking out to trim their nails. But I can't get them more used to being picked up until their nails are trimmed! It's a paradox, to be sure. 

But this little product, you're supposed to put it into your wheel for two nights every couple weeks, and it lets the natural use of the wheel gradually blunt their nails. 

I think it sounds fabulous. But I need a new wheel anyway, I took theirs out and haven't replaced it yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

That sounds fantastic to me. The only things I would worry about is damaging little ratty feet.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Yeah. That's why you're only supposed to use it for two nights tops and then take it out, just in case. But they say it's been tested by a bunch of sugar gliders, and I don't think ratty feet are any more sensative than that. They say "super fine grain", so that it doesn't hurt feet. It would be a concern, though. Maybe just one night, at least at the beginning...


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

Just take your rattie running with you. That seems to work for my dog!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a nifty little gadget :lol:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

This picture shows it up close- it looks like just a nice squishy grid that they run on, and then the filing stuff is underneat. Hmm, I am liking this product.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well, I had Belgie on my shoulder last night, and that sealed the deal, I ordered the thing. The little talons just dig right in! I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely let us know! I saw that on Ebay a few days ago and thought about trying it.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes please do let us know. It sounds like a great idea, and would file down the nails of four out of five of my rats. Also, if it's a squishy mesh their nails go through, it would actually make my wheel quieter too while they are running (As I wouldn't hear nails tapping on plastic)!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

That looks cool. I am looking forward to hearing about it. If it works for you I am going to get some and put it on a ramp since my girls don't use their wheel.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

So? How has it worked out so far? We tried washing our ratties feet with baby wipes before they climbed on him and it did help a little, but still wondering about the nail trimmer. Any luck there? :?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I am also very curious as since I have yet to order a Wodent wheel and will order this one if it works!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well, I got it. And I got the Wodent Wheel, what a pretty purple!

I put it in the wheel, and that was pretty easy.

I haven't exactly figured out how to get the wheel in the cage, though... It's a little bit of an embarrassing oversight. I'm still working on that part, I'm trying really hard to move this ladder and it doesn't want to budge! 

But as for a Wodent Wheel, Belgie loves it! The thing inside doesn't seem to bother her at all... She just hasn't had the opportunity yet to really use it to test the nail trimming device.

Also, I'll post pics with my update on how it work, the thing looks like it could be easy enough to make if you wanted!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

How sand-papery is it? Because thats probably all it is. 
Just a "Rat Safe"version.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Im just curious how does it affect their tales?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

nepenthes, I don't think it will affect their tail at all, but I will keep my eye on that Unless my girls are prone to wheelie tail, which I personally think would be just adorable! 

It is a sheet of blue silicone (it says on the back, like I can tell a difference) sandpapery looking stuff with a black plastic grid/mesh sewn over the top (two seams of heavy duty thread on both edges). Like I said, it would be totally makable, if you could find the stuff. I think we use something like the plastic part to cover our kitchen cupboard shelves with, though, so I know it's around.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

You can also put a clean brick underneath a rat's waterbottle and it'll help wear down their nails. It won't hurt their feet either. Just make sure to wash it when you clean the cage if they pee/poop on it. I've used bricks for years and they work wonderfully.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats a terrific idea deercreekrattery. I have many spare bricks from our renevation in my garage, and I needed a cheap way to wear down their nails besides buying a product.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a brick in my girls' cage, and have had it there for months, but it really isn't having any affect on their nails. I had a pedicure bird perch in there and that worked well but it got so dirty I had to take it out and I haven't gotten around to getting another one. I'm planning a mass rattie nail-trim within the next few days... not looking forward to that :roll:

So if the wheel trimmer works, I will definitely consider getting one or two, since all of my girls run (except the babies, at least for now) ^_^


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

So any luck yet Captainflow? Should we all run out and buy this miraculous device?

Edit: I also once had a brick in my cage, but it never did anything for them. I'm hoping this nail trimming thing will work better.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well... I'm afraid it hasn't exactly been an instant success... But I still hold out hope! Plus I don't think I'm really doing it right yet.

I think it is working to some degree, I'm still just trying to figure out if it will work to the degree that I want it to! I examined Belgie's nails (she's the one who has been using the wheel), and one seems to be very very short, some are dulled, and others haven't really been touched.

I picked both girls up, and Belgie's claws were definitely a little less sharp than Sevilla's. 

The real problems is, I JUST figured out how to get the wheel into their cage, so I will be doing an actual all night test tonight, and we'll see how the talons end up!

The obvious drawback is that Sevilla doesn't seem to use the wheel, thus, will not file her nails. But I think with time she'll come around...


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Any info on the wheel yet, CaptainFlow?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well, here's my mostly-final opinion-

It works! 

Belgie's nails (the girl who runs on the wheel and therefore uses the trimmer) are much more skin friendly than Sevilla's (who still is wheel shy). 

There was some question about trimming helping allergic reactions (which I am definitely allergic to my girls), and it seems to do some good, but doesn't alleviate the problem entirely. I purposely let both girls scratch around on an unprotected arm, and though there was some itching on Belgie's side (trimmed nails), there were quite a lot of the unsightly hives in addition to major itching on Sevilla's side (untrimmed nails). 

I haven't used it a second time yet, since you can't keep it in forever. After the second trial I will have more information, but it seems like this thing definitely works. 

If you're not too tight on budget and want a quick solution, this could be it. I will post more photos when I have internet up again in case anyone wants to see if they could make it themselves. 

Also, there seems to be no damage to feet or tails. One nail got very very short on Belgie, which makes me a little nervous, but I think it will just take some trial adjustments to see how long I should leave it in for the right length.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool. Thanks! I think I am going to get or make one and try it on a ramp.


----------

